# First Clicks Out of the Box



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Canon 5D Mk II, Carl Zeiss Makro Planar 100/2


----------



## DeaconG (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice!

I just picked up my 5D Mark 2 kit three weeks ago and I know the feeling! NEW TOYZ!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Great shots, Jon! :thumbup:


----------



## Challenge64 (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow..those are great!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice shots and awesome camera!


----------



## JustE30 (Jun 25, 2011)

Whoa! Love the bokeh!


----------

